# switching mortgages



## ski (18 May 2006)

i am on a tracker with PTSB which has obviously gone up over the last 6 months, from 3.1 to its current 3.6 - have enquired about fixing for two years the the best they will offer me is 4.16 - i have checked & Irish nationwide will do a two year fixed for 3.8 & pay 600 towards the cost of switching - is it worth it do you think - i am allergic to paperwork so don't fancy the thoughts of all the pay slips etc & we only have the mortgage since dec thanks


----------



## ClubMan (18 May 2006)

Rather than regurgitate my earlier comments I'll just link to them:

Opinions please: fixed for 3 years or 5 years?


----------

